# Lake district question - right forum?



## madzone (Jan 15, 2007)

I am shite at geography 

If this _is_ the right forum and even if it isn't, how far is Keswick from Cockermouth?

Pretty please


----------



## Spion (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.theaa.com/travelwatch/planner_main.jsp


----------



## killer b (Jan 15, 2007)

about 12 miles hun...


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 15, 2007)

She said Cockermouth. 

*titters*


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 15, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> She said Cockermouth.
> 
> *titters*



It's one of my favourite place names.


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> She said Cockermouth.
> 
> *titters*


You _are_ my eldest son and I claim my £5


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> about 12 miles hun...


Thank you


----------



## longdog (Jan 15, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> It's one of my favourite place names.



Not as good as Wetwang


----------



## boha (Jan 16, 2007)

or cockshott point


----------



## JohnC (Jan 16, 2007)

Or Fuckmeanalsexhurts (Cornwall).


----------



## Supine (Jan 16, 2007)

a long 12 miles though. double the time you expect the journey to take.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 17, 2007)

longdog said:
			
		

> Not as good as Wetwang



But mildly better than Newark, even if that is an anagram of wanker.


----------



## aqua (Jan 17, 2007)

none are as lovely as "land of nod" though


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm not far from Slack Bottom


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 21, 2007)

Cocking


----------



## Tom A (Jan 25, 2007)

There is a Cockerham too, a few miles west of my part of the universe.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 27, 2007)

JohnC said:
			
		

> Or Fuckmeanalsexhurts (Cornwall).



If its Cornwall, it'll be pronounced Fumble Bits.


----------

